# Atlanta Hawks 2013 Draft Discussion



## BlakeJesus

I realize it's a little early, but looking at draft express gave me a few ideas.

Here's a short list of guys who I would be interested in around the area we should be picking (in no particular order).

Jeff Withey - C, Kansas
Dario Saric - SF - Cibona Zagreb 
Gorgui Dieng - C - Louisville
Trey Burke - PG - Michigan

There are a few names to look at for now!


----------



## ATLien

Got this from the Lakers forum:



> According to Sam Amico, the Los Angeles Lakers are among the teams looking to move up in the draft and nab a lottery pick, possibly by trading Pau Gasol:
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers and Atlanta Hawks are said to be two such teams, with both supposedly exploring the idea of improving their draft position.


Interesting.


----------



## ATLien

Draft Express has Atlanta drafting Gorgui Deng with the 17th pick and Archie Goodwin with the 18th pick (via Joe Johnson trade).

I forgot we got a pick in that deal. Such a smart trade. Too bad this draft blows.


----------



## BlakeJesus

My Hawks Big Board (in no particular order):

KCP
Deng
Dario Saric
Steven Adams
Archie Goodwin
Sergey Karasev
Shane Larkin
Giannis Adetokunbo
Dennis Schroeder


----------



## EpicFailGuy

BlakeJesus said:


> My Hawks Big Board (in no particular order):
> 
> KCP
> Deng
> Dario Saric
> Steven Adams
> Archie Goodwin
> Sergey Karasev
> Shane Larkin
> Giannis Adetokunbo
> Dennis Schroeder


With all those international players, are you sure that this isn't the KVBL draft board?


----------



## E.H. Munro

After measuring in at a legit 6'11" with great reach I expect Dieng to be a lottery pick now. Goodwin put on a shooting display that made Rajon Rondo look like Pistol Pete, so he might be available in the second round now. I have no idea what people are seeing in Adetokunbo's highlight reels. Whenever I watch them I'm struck by the absence of actual highlights. And the lack of NBA athleticism. Schroeder I'm more impressed with, though.


----------



## ATLien

I wouldn't be mad at drafting KCP.. at all. I was surprised he didn't declare last year, but he was the best player on the court in every SEC game I watched this year (admittedly, that's not saying much).


----------



## BlakeJesus

He's tall, great shooter, young, and he played at Georgia. Seems too easy.


----------



## BlakeJesus

DraftExpress has us taking Mason Plumlee and Jamal Franklin, I don't know how happy I'd be with that haul. Rather package those picks and move up a little bit if that's an option, though in this scenario we pass up on KCP/Deng/Dario Saric/Shane Larkin. I think we shouldn't be worrying about position, just grab guys who can play. Our roster is in transition or anyways. Plumlee might not be a horrible snag with one of those picks though I suppose.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks brought in Gorgui Dieng this week. 6'11, 230, Big East defensive player of the year. His numbers suggest he isn't an offensive threat, but you can't teach size.

This is what the SB Nation Mock Draft looks like:



> 1. Cleveland Cavaliers: NERLENS NOEL
> 2. Orlando Magic BEN MCLEMORE
> 3. Washington Wizards OTTO PORTER
> 4. Charlotte Hornets ALEX LEN
> 5. Phoenix Suns VICTOR OLADIPO
> 6. New Orleans Pelicans TREY BURKE
> 7. Sacramento Kings ANTHONY BENNETT (for Philly)
> 8. Detroit Pistons C.J. MCCOLLUM
> 9. Minnesota Timberwolves KENTAVIOUS CALDWELL-POPE
> 10. Portland Trail Blazers RUDY GOBERT (For Phoenix)
> 11. Philadelphia 76ers MICHAEL CARTER-WILLIAMS (For Sacramento)
> 12. Oklahoma City Thunder CODY ZELLER
> 13. Dallas Mavericks SHABAZZ MUHAMMAD
> 14. Utah Jazz DENNIS SCHROEDER
> 15. Milwaukee Bucks SHANE LARKIN
> 16. Boston Celtics GORGUI DIENG
> 17. Atlanta Hawks GIANNIS ADETOKUNBO
> 18. Atlanta Hawks MASON PLUMLEE


Do not want Plumlee.


----------



## BlakeJesus

KCP 9th, wow.


----------



## ATLien

Rumor: Hawks want Trey Burke

http://www.peachtreehoops.com/2013/...-draft-trade-shabazz-muhammad-jamaal-franklin

Not interested in Sabazz Muhammad.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I mean, we aren't going to get Burke unless we trade up. If we somehow get Burke I don't imagine we keep Teague.


----------



## ATLien

Ferry must not be sold on Teague.

If Atlanta can't trade up, Franklin and Plumlee are the only names that have been reported for coming in for a 2nd workout with the team.


----------



## RollWithEm

Burke, MCW, and C.J. McCollum will all go off the board before the Hawks pick.


----------



## BlakeJesus

DraftExpress
17th Giannis Adetokunbo
18th Sergey Karasev


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> Burke, MCW, and C.J. McCollum will all go off the board before the Hawks pick.


At 17? Sure, but the link I posted mentioned a rumor that Atlanta is involved in trade talks to move up in the draft.

If we don't move up, I would be cool with taking some super young international players. Adetokunbo's scouting report doesn't move me, but Karasev sounds like an interesting prospect.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Karasev looks like the better prospect between the two because you know his mixture of height and shooting will translate to the next level (6'7 with a 6'9 wingspan), and I think that's something every team can find a use for as long as he's not miserable everywhere else. Very young too, I'd be very happy to bring him in. He was one of the better scorers in his Russian league at only 19, which is pretty rare for international ball.

Rudy Gobert is an international C we could consider, he's rail thin, but he's still only 20 and is a legitimate 7'2" in shoes and a capable shotblocker. There were early talks of him going in the lotto, so he's definitely falling out of favor, but if we're talking 18th overall it might not be a bad roll of the dice.

Dennis Schroeder is another 19 year old international cat I'd really love to fall to us, athletic young PG with a funky but efficient shot. I'd still want us to keep Teague obviously, but it would be great to fill out the backup minutes with a guy who could potentially be a starter down the road (or could flame out in a year). 

If we walked away with 2 of those 3 I'd be very happy, especially if they end up being high quality guys.


----------



## ATLien

Jamaal Franklin sounds like a prototypical Bud/Ferry guy. Hard nosed competitor. DraftExpress doesn't have him going until the 24th pick, but the Hawks have worked him out twice so there's a good chance they like him.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> Jamaal Franklin sounds like a prototypical Bud/Ferry guy. Hard nosed competitor. DraftExpress doesn't have him going until the 24th pick, but the Hawks have worked him out twice so there's a good chance they like him.


Athletic, great size (6'5", 6'11"+ wingspan), high motor, gritty rebounder, good passer, and defensive playmaker. I'd be happy if we drafted him, especially if they think he can play SF.


----------



## BlakeJesus

What about the 2nd round? Peyton Siva, Myck Kabongo, Phil Pressey, Ray McCallum, and Pierre Jackson all look like solid PG prospects we could bring in.


----------



## ATLien

Chad Ford projects Giannis Antetokounmpo, Shabazz Muhammad to the Atlanta Hawks

He must think Billy Knight still runs the team. Muhammad is the opposite of who the Hawks are looking for.



> There's a point where a player's reward outweighs the risk. I'm not sure where Muhammad's floor is, but it has to be pretty close. Yes, there are flaws in his game, but at some point you can't ignore his scoring abilities.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Shabazz would be great value, I mean he's getting bashed on because people thought he'd be the clear cut number 1 pick in a draft like this. That being said, I think it could be good value to scoop him up at either 17/18. Maybe falling in the draft will put that chip back on his shoulder.


----------



## Bogg

BlakeJesus said:


> Karasev looks like the better prospect between the two because you know his mixture of height and shooting will translate to the next level (6'7 with a 6'9 wingspan), and I think that's something every team can find a use for as long as he's not miserable everywhere else. Very young too, I'd be very happy to bring him in. He was one of the better scorers in his Russian league at only 19, which is pretty rare for international ball.
> 
> Rudy Gobert is an international C we could consider, he's rail thin, but he's still only 20 and is a legitimate 7'2" in shoes and a capable shotblocker. There were early talks of him going in the lotto, so he's definitely falling out of favor, but if we're talking 18th overall it might not be a bad roll of the dice.
> 
> Dennis Schroeder is another 19 year old international cat I'd really love to fall to us, athletic young PG with a funky but efficient shot. I'd still want us to keep Teague obviously, but it would be great to fill out the backup minutes with a guy who could potentially be a starter down the road (or could flame out in a year).
> 
> If we walked away with 2 of those 3 I'd be very happy, especially if they end up being high quality guys.


I think Schroeder goes somewhere 13-16, but Atlanta would do well to walk away from the draft with both him and Karasev. Even if Karasev is nothing more than Russian for Korver, you can live with that in this draft.


----------



## BlakeJesus

That's exactly right, at worst he should be a rotation player because of that shot.

They say his IQ is up to snub because his father was a coach and former player, and he's a "savvy passer" who "possesses excellent court vision". I do like at the NBA Hoop Summit he came across as unselfish and willing to play a complimentary role which translated to him impressing scouts and showing a real feel for the game.

I'm on board, I hope we draft him with either one of our picks...supposing we hold on to them both.


----------



## Bogg

As bonus points, he's already driving me nuts because every time I say/type his name I call him "Kasarev" before correcting myself.


----------



## ATLien

A source close to the Atlanta Hawks has informed HOOPSWORLD that the franchise will be aggressively evaluating all of its options on draft night as it looks to further reshape the roster under Danny Ferry, the team’s president of basketball operations and general manager.

The source says the team will not only look to move up in the upcoming draft, as reported by Marc Spears of Yahoo! Sports, but that the Hawks may also be considering packaging their first-round draft picks in an alternate scenario in order to acquire an established veteran.

The Hawks have just $18.6 million in guaranteed salaries on the books for next season, which puts the team in prime position to absorb salary in this scenario.

Atlanta owns four picks in this year’s draft. Two of the selections are in the first-round (No. 17 and No. 18 overall) and the others (No. 47 and No. 50 overall) land in the second round.

The Hawks have just three players with guaranteed deals for the 2014 campaign (Al Horford, Lou Williams and John Jenkins).

According to sources, the team is also poised to make a run at this year’s marquee free agents once that period begins in July. This isn’t surprising given the team’s favorable position to the salary cap and the need to fill out the roster. More to come.

via Lang Greene – HOOPSWORLD

http://www.hoopsworld.com/hawks-looking-to-make-splash-on-draft-night#xmFRmIH97UBxozv3.99


----------



## ATLien

@WojYahooNBA

Cleveland pushing to acquire Dallas' 13th overall pick, with a focus on drafting Russia's Sergey Karasev, league sources tell Y!


----------



## BlakeJesus

That would be a very nice add for them, wonder who would slide to us than.


----------



## ATLien

Woj also tweeted that Gonzaga's Kelly Olynyk, Kansas' Jeff Withey and Arizona's Grant Jerrett are working out for the Hawks in Atlanta today.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Makes sense, we need another big man. I hope Zaza is on his way out for good, would make sense for us to bring in a guy like Withey so Horford can play PF minutes.


----------



## ATLien

The interesting part about that is that Horford is actually a more efficient player while playing Center.

http://www.82games.com/1213/12ATL15.HTM#bypos


----------



## ATLien

Al Horford participates in ESPN players mock draft, drafts Atlanta two centers.

http://www.peachtreehoops.com/2013/...al-horford-gorgui-dieng-steven-adams#comments


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> The interesting part about that is that Horford is actually a more efficient player while playing Center.
> 
> http://www.82games.com/1213/12ATL15.HTM#bypos


Because he's not playing with quality C's when he's at PF, at least that's what I'd assume.


----------



## ATLien

Couldn't work out a trade to move up for Giannis Adetokunbo. Drafted Lucas Nogueira and Dennis Schroeder in the first round.

I was thinking Dieng and Kasarev here, but I don't hate the picks. 

The international ESPN analyst really, really liked Schroeder. Still not sure if we keep Nogueira, but he's 7 foot with awesome hair.


----------



## croco

I find it difficult to project Schröder's ceiling in the NBA. He is talented, but I'm not quite sure how talented. I think he is either going to develop into a pretty good player or be headed back to Europe in a couple of years. Atlanta looks like a solid landing spot though.


----------



## ATLien

Chad Ford had Nogueira 14th and Schroeder 15th in his mock draft, but criticizes Atlanta for drafting them at 16 and 17. lol

http://www.peachtreehoops.com/2013/...des-espns-chad-ford-hawks-were-meh-last-night


----------



## BlakeJesus

Very happy to bring this kid in, would have been nice if we also landed Karasev but I won't complain.


----------



## ATLien

Yeah, I'm definitely more excited about him than the Brazilian. 

Both look very raw. 

It'll be interesting to see if Atlanta tries to bring them both over this season. Schroeder indicated he wants to move on, ASAP.


----------



## croco

His agent (Ademola Okulaja) already said Schröder was going to play in the Summer League, so the plan seems to be to bring him over right away.


----------



## ATLien

If that happens, Atlanta will probably try to bring back Teague on a short-term contract (one year?). Schroeder definitely does not look ready to handle heavy minutes at this point.


----------

